# Enter the Dojo Season Two: You Jitsu



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice to see they are back; and changing things up a bit.

[video=youtube_share;2hMoA7Q75cg]http://youtu.be/2hMoA7Q75cg[/video]


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 9, 2012)

I see great things in front of Master Kens new student...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 9, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> I see great things in front of Master Kens new student...



If she broke her Shake Weight, I am thinking I don't want her training anywhere near me.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 9, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> If she broke her Shake Weight, I am thinking I don't want her training anywhere near me.  Just sayin'.




Depends on if she broke it, or wore it out...


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 9, 2012)

yay, Enter the Dojo is back!  Hmmm ... new student ... {Channels Terry Thomas}Hello!{/channel}. 

[yt]-418SbXncFA[/yt]

Also, going to watch the new episode lead me to this gem (warning, Ningitzu students with no sense of humour may be hurt ) :

[yt]zrmREj_sCtQ[/yt]


----------



## Takai (Oct 9, 2012)

Hilarious.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 9, 2012)

Thankyou. So so much. For the last month, Ive been at war with Myself. Ive barely gotten any sleep. We attack each other when I least expect it. This really helps!


----------



## Takai (Oct 10, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Thankyou. So so much. For the last month, Ive been at war with Myself. Ive barely gotten any sleep. We attack each other when I least expect it. This really helps!



So...who wins?


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 10, 2012)

Takai said:


> So...who wins?


Usually, We do. Because... Uh...


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 11, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> If she broke her Shake Weight, I am thinking I don't want her training anywhere near me.  Just sayin'.


----------

